# new pb caught on the brazos



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

We set lines on the brazos monday through wed. and ended up with a 58, 33, 21, and a couple of 5 lb yella cats. Biggest blue went 41 lbs with 26 other blues rangin from 7-12lbs. Fish were bitin like crazy. I would post a pic. of the big yella but dont know how


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow!!!! Nice going. Hopefully somebody can help you post those pics, I'd love to see em.... What part of the Brazos do you fish - just generally? Do you know of any decent bank access along the Brazos?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that sounds like one hell of a fishing trip !

[email protected]

I'll post 'em up for you, if you'd like.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

would like to see them pics gets my blood pumping


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

wow thats awesome


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds great and brings back great memories. Feb was always best for us back 50-60 yrs ago. I use to tell others waiting for April that ____ may freeze over by then. But Brazos got to be to much work as we had no decent area to get to water. It was always steep banks or wide sand bars. Be Waitin on pics


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice report great catch.


----------



## Kolltrain (Mar 15, 2011)

Where did you find bait? All my perch trapping ponds all dried up last summer.


----------



## myleskubi (Sep 23, 2010)

i have grass farms so we trapped what we could from the ponds, but they were not trappin good so we went to the bait barn in bryan to pick up some good perch.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice size fish, you have got to figure out how to post pictures we want to see them.


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Now that sounds like one hell of a fishing trip !
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> I'll post 'em up for you, if you'd like.


I tried emailing a couple of the pics to you from my phone. Hope you got them.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

team cut em deep said:


> I tried emailing a couple of the pics to you from my phone. Hope you got them.


Yes sir - here you go:


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That's the way to hold him in the last pic, makes him look 80 lbs, lol.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures, nice fish.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Awesome, awesome pics. Need a double green button. Congrats.


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

wow nice


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

FISHROADIE said:


> Nice size fish, you have got to figure out how to post pictures we want to see them.


The first two pics was the 58, the third was the 33


----------



## Kody Emmert (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the cats, 58?


----------



## team cut em deep (May 14, 2010)

Ya it weighed 58 lbs...


----------

